# Total Compensation?



## JJMAC (Oct 2, 2006)

I am intersted in changing careers. I am currently in finance and make a good living. I hat the job and always have wanted to be in LE. i am 30 and have 2 kids.

Here is my question....CAn someone please inform me of the average percentage of overtime one can make in LE. I know there are a lot of variables, and I know that it all depends on department etc,

But I would like to know say if you are a state police officer whose base is $35k. How much more (on average) can one make in overtime.

Any help is greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Welcome JJ - I deleted the 2 or 3 other threads you started on this subject.
1 thread will do it, cross-posting will cause your answers to become fragmented and less effective. Good Luck!


----------

